# this site has blown my mind



## findingmyself (Sep 30, 2008)

i just joined this support yesterday as my first step towards taking control of this disorder and my life

i have posted like a million things already because my excitement level is so high 

i have been reading pretty much every post and every thread and just can't believe that there are other people out there just like me---it's as if asll of you guys are writing exactly what is in my head----and i can't help responding to and encouraging everyone

for me this disorder is such as secret---i have SO MANY TRICKS to appear at ease and social---if you ever told anyone i have SA they would never believe you

i have tried telling my boyfriend and best friend---it's hard for them to believe i think

SA is really about our inner thoughts and perceptions of the world and the way we process everything around us---we know we are irrational so we keep it a secret and try to pretend we are normal so people won't think we are weird or judge us AS IS THE NATURE OF SA!!

i just want to thank everyone here at this support group---i finally feel like i am not alone in the world


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I felt the same way when I first found this site. I think I read so many posts I lost count! Pick a favorite forum and hangout!


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

:wel 
I feel exactly the same way. I just joined up last night and I can already tell the difference within myself. Just knowing that I'm not the only one that has to fight these SA brain ticks allows me to feel more normal. If I post questions people here are fast to provide support and suggestions it's great.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Felt the same way. Welcome!


----------

